

Mozilla Co-Founder Brendan Eich Resigns as CEO, Leaves Foundation Board - danielsiders
http://recode.net/2014/04/03/mozilla-co-founder-brendan-eich-resigns-as-ceo-and-also-from-foundation-board/

======
dpritchett
Before you run to flag this as a dupe, note that it has lots more behind the
scenes info than the comparatively dry first-party announcement.

------
bdcravens
_Eich — who created the JavaScript programming language_

Who would want to use a language that was born in the same mind as that of
bigoted and hateful thoughts? An industry boycott of the use of JavaScript is
the only appropriate response.

~~~
Delmania
The value of the tool or an idea should not be tied to the opinion's of its
creator. The tool/idea should stand or fall on it own merits. Darwin is
alleged to have been a racist.

